# Future audio?



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

We all like to wallow in audio nostalgia but what about doing some crystal ball gazing? 

I imagine that in the future all our little audio problems will be taken care of by molecular, wireless SEDs (sound emitting diodes) completely covering every surface of the room. The SEDs will be embedded in paint or wallpaper and all under the rigid control of a single chip. 

How do you see the future of audio reproduction?


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

Direct neural stimulation, bypassing the ear drum completely.

edd


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

eddthompson said:


> Direct neural stimulation, bypassing the ear drum completely.
> 
> edd


Nobody is doing a Matrix-style plug in on me!


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL, emiters resting on the temples i was thinking, nothing invasive.

edd


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

eddthompson said:


> LOL, emiters resting on the temples i was thinking, nothing invasive.
> 
> edd


Where's the bragging rights if you haven't got a solid platinum, 79 pin, ring-lock, DIN socket straight into the cerebral cortex?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

A cure for tinnitus?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

jackfish said:


> A cure for tinnitus?


I'm voting for this... :yes:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Can you imagine if this thing comes to fruition -- Link

JCD


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Chrisbee said:


> embedded in paint or wallpaper


PartsExpress sells a wall mount "driver", kinda like a tactile transducer that claims to "turn the wall into a speaker". I don't know if I believe it though.

Pioneer makes a speaker "Array?" that hangs from the middle of the ceiling, like a chandelier that contains something like 225 small drivers. Each amped independantly, all have thier own settings like delay ect...
Very futuristic. Might just work??

I think the future hold this: One fibre optic cable (NOT a couple dozen like we have currently) that "daisy chains" *ALL* audio and video components together, true plug and play. No programming, no software garbage, instant recognition by all components that work together flawlessly the first time, every time. No worries about "connectability", version numbers. None of that. The only cable option would be the length.

I know, thats REALLY living in fantasy land!

Bob


----------

